# only one small one



## slim357 (Mar 21, 2008)

went out with plans on tryin my hand poured baits, they didnt pan out so good...oh well i can remelt them later, started throwing top water, lost a rico (yea i feel like a douche for losing a topwater but the slow moving current and wind pushed it around a bridge piling and it just snaged when i tried to yank it back by) switched to cranks nothin hittin the first few i tried, switched over to a chrome blue back trap, got one to bite, he took it in deep, which is why he looks a bit bloody, after that i missed something on my trap and it felt big only thing i can think of is i foul hooked a carp.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 21, 2008)

Not a bad catch  .


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 21, 2008)

That's not a bad bass! That's either a healthy fat bass or prespawn. Nice catching


----------



## Jim (Mar 21, 2008)

What happened with your baits?


----------



## mtnman (Mar 21, 2008)

That thing is a fat one. Nice fish! After all the bleeding did it swim away alright or did it get gimped up pretty good from the hook set?


----------



## slim357 (Mar 22, 2008)

well most of the ones i tried the tail wouldnt move right, or enough I did have one that was kinda working but not really, i think i need to try some softer plastic or something


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice Bass Slim - tough conditions again and you pulled one out. Much better then I did today


----------



## slim357 (Mar 22, 2008)

mtnman said:


> That thing is a fat one. Nice fish! After all the bleeding did it swim away alright or did it get gimped up pretty good from the hook set?


 Yes is took off as soon as it hit the water, I can only hope hes still doin alright


----------

